# The ROG Swift is here in the USA!



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just purchased my Swift from PCnation in Chicago IL.

$783 Flat free 3day shipping!!!!!

the wait is almost over!


----------



## newconroer (Aug 17, 2014)

..and another one bites the hype..  Hey, that's catchy..


Hope you like it.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been using Gsync for about 8 months now. It's not hype it's awesome and I'm not going to play without it again.

As for the Swift. Every single review has been off the chain.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 17, 2014)

Heres a link

http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/


----------



## 64K (Aug 18, 2014)

@Hitman_Actual When you get it please put some feedback on the Swift here. This will probably be my next monitor upgrade and a GPU to handle it.


----------



## X71200 (Aug 18, 2014)

Personally I don't care much about a tiny bit of vsync slips here and there in fast FPS, this panel is TN. The Qnix is the best price/performance right now, and with overclockability and it's IPS panel I'd take it over this any day.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 18, 2014)

Everything sucks, for now. When I saw this I thought maybe someone had finally forked out the cash to develop quicker circuitry to support high speed IPS panels. The panels we have now can actually overclock to 120hz without dropping frames, but they drop color data instead because of bandwidth limitations. It seems nobody believes there's a market for a 120hz free/g sync IPS/PLS at 1440p or above, but I'm not buying another monitor until that changes. I get sick of compromising.


----------



## 64K (Aug 18, 2014)

X71200 said:


> Personally I don't care much about a tiny bit of vsync slips here and there in fast FPS, this panel is TN. The Qnix is the best price/performance right now, and with overclockability and it's IPS panel I'd take it over this any day.



This is a gamer monitor and it's a high end TN panel.


----------



## X71200 (Aug 18, 2014)

64K said:


> This is a gamer monitor and it's a high end TN panel.



And what have the overclockable Korean monitors have been marketed for all this time? Have you checked one's Ebay page? And yes, it's 10-bit TN and is still TN.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Everything sucks, for now. When I saw this I thought maybe someone had finally forked out the cash to develop quicker circuitry to support high speed IPS panels. The panels we have now can actually overclock to 120hz without dropping frames, but they drop color data instead because of bandwidth limitations. It seems nobody believes there's a market for a 120hz free/g sync IPS/PLS at 1440p or above, but I'm not buying another monitor until that changes. I get sick of compromising.



yep, I'm holding out for more 4k options before buying another monitor.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2014)

I always use vsync 59\60Hz and i find it a shame you have to run at 144Hz to solve this issue.. A lot of people don't realize that the power usage from a playable 60Hz can mean a 200w electric bill and yes i am sure don't care.

With my current setup games run about 200-220w but once you turn that vsync of you can be looking more 340-390w power usage so to me this is not a solution to the issue.

Never mind payer $800 for TN monitor i am sure they have improved but shit talk about ripping people off..


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm hoping I get to see one at the Nvidia booth this year at PAX or a local store/friend will have one I can check out in person before buying. I've been excited for this monitor for a while.
Might also wait a little for it to drop in price before picking it up.

Always lots of hate for TN and most of it is people talking out their ass but each to their own.
or in the internet world... your opinion is different from mine so your wrong and ignorant and other hateful speech.

Edit: Linus has a nice video review on it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2014)

Conti027 said:


> I'm hoping I get to see one at the Nvidia booth this year at PAX or a local store/friend will have one I can check out in person before buying. I've been excited for this monitor for a while.
> Might also wait a little for it to drop in price before picking it up.
> 
> Always lots of hate for TN and most of it is people talking out their ass but each to their own.
> ...



LOL try going to an IPS monitor from TN, and you will understand what all the "talking out their ass" comes from.


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have used them and I've even stacked tons of different IPS/TN and whatever my TV (VA I think) together.

Color is subjective. Yes you could go for color accuracy but just because it is color accurate doesn't make something better since color is subjective.
NOW if you are professional in something that you really need color accuracy then I'd agree 100% but just going on a limb here and guessing most people aren't and should just look for what they like.
I know that I like my blacks a little crushed and colors a little more vivid compared to whats color accurate.
I also know that TN fails 100% when it comes to color shift on viewing angles but to me that's not a problem with my computer monitor.
Like I said each to their own and if all you care about is color accuracy that's great.

Now when I said "talking out their ass" that probably came out a little more hostile than it was meant to be.
What I meant by that is I've seen plenty IPS screens look worse then a TN. Most of the time the IPS does look better but not always and a TN panel can look good.
I hate seeing people just write something off because of it just being TN or some other spec on something that can be very subjective. It a shame when people start being extremely narrow minded.

Why am I excited for this monitor? Maybe a few other people share this view. idk.
I've been looking for a new monitor for a few years. I've wanted a high resolution for a while for a better pixel pitch and ever since I tried a high hz monitor I've wanted one of those too.
Having both is not something that has been around 'til this monitor. (Yes I know the Korean monitors but they aren't perfect either)
I had the Asus 144hz monitor and I loved the high hz on it. It didn't have the high resolution I wanted but I was willing to let that go. The problem was the color on that monitor was terrible. Yes I know TN panel but it was even terrible compared to the Asus TN monitor I have now and I have had it for years and years now. So my search for a high hz monitor that had good colors (or as I should put it, good enough for me and I am a picky person) continued. I was about to buy the BenQ one (they have a few models) and from what I saw in a store next to the Asus one is it looked pretty good and had OSD controls I wanted. Then the Asus ROG monitor was announced so I've been excited about that since they said it was a 8-bit panel and a "premium grade TN panel". I was excited to see how the color would look and from reading/watching reviews it's sounding really good overall. 
G-sync is also a huge plus and something I wanted so I was really excited about that. Adaptive-sync would work too and would probably be cheaper.
Overall this monitor brings almost everything I want into 1 package. Sure a 4k, 120hz+, super color accurate monitor with no blurring would be awesome but this isn't a perfect world and we are a while from that in price and tech. Even the Asus ROG monitor is pushing it when it comes to the GPU power at this time.
Plus the Asus ROG monitor looks beautiful.

tl;dr: to each their own


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not 100% worried about color accuracy with monitors, but viewing angles is another story. I've never seen an IPS look worst in any department than any TN I have seen.


----------



## Timber1900 (Aug 18, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I'm not 100% worried about color accuracy with monitors, but viewing angles is another story. I've never seen an IPS look worst in any department than any TN I have seen.


How often do you stare your monitor at from a 40 degree angle? I'm sure that most people stare at their monitors head on.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I'm not 100% worried about color accuracy with monitors, but viewing angles is another story. I've never seen an IPS look worst in any department than any TN I have seen.



Which is why i love using my TV as there is no difference from what ever angle you look at it which is perfect as i could be playing some thing like TR on the couch.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2014)

Timber1900 said:


> How often do you stare your monitor at from a 40 degree angle? I'm sure that most people stare at their monitors head on.



Do you know how often I hear that from TN panel gamers, but can't help but laugh. Definitely can't count it on 2 hands.


----------



## 64K (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a gaming monitor. Why spam this thread with viewing angle nonsense and TVs? This is a gaming monitor. This is not a TV. A consumer in the market for this monitor sits down in front of their monitor and plays their game. They don't sit down at a 40 degree angle and play their game. Angle view is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. Color accuracy is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. This is a gaming monitor.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2014)

64K said:


> This is a gaming monitor. Why spam this thread with viewing angle nonsense and TVs? This is a gaming monitor. This is not a TV. A consumer in the market for this monitor sits down in front of their monitor and plays their game. They don't sit down at a 40 degree angle and play their game. Angle view is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. Color accuracy is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. This is a gaming monitor.



You married any kids ?.. if so happen to play games on a PC with them ?.. I game on console too with family and viewing angle is really important.

Or do you just play with your self ? ( pun intended )


----------



## 64K (Aug 18, 2014)

AsRock said:


> You married any kids ?.. if so happen to play games on a PC with them ?.. I game on console too with family and viewing angle is really important.
> 
> Or do you just play with your self ? ( pun intended )



Then this monitor is not for you. You are better suited for a TV but if you are going to post in this thread anyway to tell us how this gaming monitor is inadequate for your needs because you need a TV instead then expect someone who wants a gaming monitor for a gaming monitor to post that you're spamming.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2014)

64K said:


> Then this monitor is not for you. You are better suited for a TV but if you are going to post in this thread anyway to tell us how this gaming monitor is inadequate for your needs because you need a TV instead then expect someone who wants a gaming monitor for a gaming monitor to post that you're spamming.



it is inadequate for 800$ there should be no viewing issue.


----------



## 64K (Aug 18, 2014)

AsRock said:


> it is inadequate for 800$ there should be no viewing issue.



I agree the price is high. Early adopters usually always get screwed. Asus has made it clear why they chose to go with TN panel and not IPS. I won't bore you with every detail but IPS technology isn't able to do 1 ms GTG.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 18, 2014)

Aaaaaaand back ordered.


----------



## Timber1900 (Aug 18, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you know how often I hear that from TN panel gamers, but can't help but laugh. Definitely can't count it on 2 hands.


Then I guess the millions of us who say that must be on to something. As if we're maybe right.

Secondly, you didn't answer the question. On a scale of "Never" to "Literally all the time" how often do you sit at a 40 degree angle off axis to your monitor?


----------



## Timber1900 (Aug 18, 2014)

64K said:


> This is a gaming monitor. Why spam this thread with viewing angle nonsense and TVs? This is a gaming monitor. This is not a TV. A consumer in the market for this monitor sits down in front of their monitor and plays their game. They don't sit down at a 40 degree angle and play their game. Angle view is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. Color accuracy is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. This is a gaming monitor.


This, I love you for this.


----------



## X71200 (Aug 18, 2014)

64K said:


> This is a gaming monitor. This is a gaming monitor. A consumer in the market for this monitor sits down in front of their monitor and plays their game. Angle view is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. Color accuracy is meaningless when it comes to this monitor. This is a gaming monitor.



So what exactly do you see a "gamer" as? I'm not sure how you see that as. Somebody who sits down in front of his/her PC and plays games all day? Yeah, sure the 144HZ Asus guarantees would help in that case.

I do see myself as a gamer however I spend most my time looking at cars on the web, regardless, I want color accuracy and good viewing angles IN the games I play as well.



64K said:


> I won't bore you with every detail but IPS technology isn't able to do 1 ms GTG.



And I'm not sure you understand how ms relates to a HZ either.


----------



## 64K (Aug 18, 2014)

X71200 said:


> So what exactly do you see a "gamer" as? I'm not sure how you see that as. Somebody who sits down in front of his/her PC and plays games all day? Yeah, sure the 144HZ Asus guarantees would help in that case.
> 
> I do see myself as a gamer however I spend most my time looking at cars on the web, regardless, I want color accuracy and good viewing angles IN the games I play as well.
> 
> ...



My definition of a gamer is someone that is an enthusiast. It doesn't matter how much they game. There are enthusiasts here that spend large amounts on their hardware because they are enthusiasts. You're forgetting the G-Sync part of this monitor. Why do you need good viewing angles when you are gaming? If color accuracy and viewing angles are critical for your gaming enjoyment then an IPS or PLS panel is for you. Asus is not targeting you for this monitor.


----------



## X71200 (Aug 18, 2014)

64K said:


> My definition of a gamer is someone that is an enthusiast. It doesn't matter how much they game. There are enthusiasts here that spend large amounts on their hardware because they are enthusiasts. You're forgetting the G-Sync part of this monitor. Why do you need good viewing angles when you are gaming? If color accuracy and viewing angles are critical for your gaming enjoyment then an IPS or PLS panel is for you. Asus is not targeting you for this monitor.



I do see myself an an enthusiast too. And I do spend large amount of money on my hardware, and import. I want good viewing angles all the time, it doesn't matter when I'm gaming or not. You seem to forget that even when you look directly into a TN it suffers from viewing angles on the sides of the panel.

Again, personally, for the price of this I'd say one can almost surround Korean 27 inchers. But yeah, just my 2c.


----------



## Timber1900 (Aug 18, 2014)

X71200 said:


> I do see myself an an enthusiast too. And I do spend large amount of money on my hardware, and import. I want good viewing angles all the time, it doesn't matter when I'm gaming or not. You seem to forget that even when you look directly into a TN it suffers from viewing angles on the sides of the panel.
> 
> Again, personally, for the price of this I'd say one can almost surround Korean 27 inchers. But yeah, just my 2c.



*shifst head around triple TN monitor setup* Nope... no odd discolorations until I'm 3 feet to the left or right!


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 18, 2014)

X71200 said:


> I do see myself an an enthusiast too. And I do spend large amount of money on my hardware, and import. I want good viewing angles all the time, it doesn't matter when I'm gaming or not. You seem to forget that even when you look directly into a TN it suffers from viewing angles on the sides of the panel.
> 
> Again, personally, for the price of this I'd say one can almost surround Korean 27 inchers. But yeah, just my 2c.


Viewing angles are important for a monitor to an extent but as stated you can adjust a monitor pretty easily in more cases than naught to whatever spot you are sitting at to perfectly match you (As with the Swift).  I play on plenty of different panels but for my personal gaming desktop the benefits of a TN will out weigh the benefits of an IPS (Least for me).  Color reproduction is just fine on my monitors even when using Eyefinity and especially on my new Asus 4k Screen and the viewing angles give enough wiggle room as is to adjust the monitor as you see fit to where there is not an issue.  I would not see using a TN panel sitting at a computer desk to play a game as a problem mostly because you are not moving much while playing (Or at least I do not jump up and down while playing LoL or BF4).

IPS Panels are and will eventually be the best once all aspects catch up but having a high response time on top of the expenses for getting one that has above 60hz refresh for some people is going to knock it off the list.  I personally cannot stand using a 5ms response time anymore once I dropped to 1ms because it can be really noticeable in certain games (BF4 for instance).

I personally do like the ROG swift and think its a cool monitor.  I know different people have different things they want in a monitor and not every panel is going to be right for them.  You have to put your priorities first and figure out which monitor/T.V satisfy's those needs.


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't even understand the argument. If you want an IPS monitor, get that. If you don't, don't.


----------



## X71200 (Aug 18, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Viewing angles are important for a monitor to an extent but as stated you can adjust a monitor pretty easily in more cases than naught to whatever spot you are sitting at to perfectly match you (As with the Swift).



Well I don't want to adjust the monitor to a degree to see things better myself.



GhostRyder said:


> Color reproduction is just fine on my monitors even when using Eyefinity and especially on my new Asus 4k Screen and the viewing angles give enough wiggle room as is to adjust the monitor as you see fit to where there is not an issue.



You have to consider that you own a 4K panel which has higher pixel density than a non-4K panel.



GhostRyder said:


> IPS Panels are and will eventually be the best once all aspects catch up but having a high response time on top of the expenses for getting one that has above 60hz refresh for some people is going to knock it off the list.  I personally cannot stand using a 5ms response time anymore once I dropped to 1ms because it can be really noticeable in certain games (BF4 for instance).



How can you tell the difference from 5ms to 1 at 60HZ? Unless you have tons of input lag going on there simply isn't a way because 16ms equals to 60HZ, and 5ms is way below that.

As for IPS, the overclockable Korean panels don't OC high enough to bypass their ms, so they're more than fine.

If anybody here had a very well OC'ing, solid panelled 30 inch monitor (such as the old Korean 30 inchers that sold), I'm sure he/she would take it over any of these monitors spoken here any day.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 18, 2014)

X71200 said:


> Well I don't want to adjust the monitor to a degree to see things better myself.


  Adjusting a monitor takes like 5 seconds?  Then you do not have to do it again for a long time especially if you do not move it...



X71200 said:


> You have to consider that you own a 4K panel which has higher pixel density than a non-4K panel.


This is 2560x1440p at 144hz which also has a higher than normal pixel density.



X71200 said:


> How can you tell the difference from 5ms to 1 at 60HZ? Unless you have tons of input lag going on there simply isn't a way because 16ms equals to 60HZ, and 5ms is way below that.
> 
> As for IPS, the overclockable Korean panels don't OC high enough to bypass their ms, so they're more than fine.
> 
> If anybody here had a very well OC'ing, solid panelled 30 inch monitor (such as the old Korean 30 inchers that sold), I'm sure he/she would take it over any of these monitors spoken here any day.


Ghosting, but that was actually supposed to say 6 I mis-hit my keyboard.  It is noticeable in fast paced games especially multiplayer games...

Does not matter though, in the end choosing a monitor comes down to your needs/wants.  Gamers generally want low response, high resolution, and high refresh monitors because it generally helps in games where making a split second decision is key to winning versus having a monitor view-able at more angles with slightly better color reproduction.  But in the end it matter what the person buying the monitor wants...

Everyone wants something different, a person should get what he/she wants.


----------



## X71200 (Aug 18, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Ghosting, but that was actually supposed to say 6 I mis-hit my keyboard.  It is noticeable in fast paced games especially multiplayer games...



I'd knock that out to the monitor(s) being shitty. I've played fast paced games a long time on a 8ms panel and have never noticed any ghosting.


----------



## Champ (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know. I just brought my 4k monitor and couldn't be happier. Although I can't use it yet, but its not asus or Samsung, so no lag issues. But PC Gamers, I believe, are liking ultrawide over 4k. That's gonna be the future battle


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll post a full review once I receive the monitor. It's about 2 weeks out according to PCnation.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 20, 2014)

800 bucks for a monitor 
not sure if believes hype ... or Has more money then brains


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 20, 2014)

wow people on this techpowerup forums are the worst....unreal.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> 800 bucks for a monitor
> not sure if believes hype ... or Has more money then brains



I see the guy with the poor mans rig and setup has nothing nice to say.....


----------



## AsRock (Aug 20, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> I see the guy with the poor mans rig and setup has nothing nice to say.....



Seriously ?, shiiii. Could say your trying to compensate.  You think your better because you spend more money on shit  OMG.  Not everyone got to like what you like and everyone has a value to some thing and seems that a lot do think it's more than it's worth but thank you for buying the over price stuff as it will surly help us poor people to buy it as the price will drop faster.

Never mind the fact of being stuck to one brand of video card, some like to keep their options open.

Although i still would not buy it if it was $400 but of course that's imo lol.

And thinking about TB screens my aged sammy 204b is 5ms in bTw which works out the same speed wise.

How ever have fun with it and hope it gives you all the joy in the world .


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> wow people on this techpowerup forums are the worst....unreal.




Whoa... seriously? That's no way to make friends in any forum for sure I tell you 

Anyways.... I'm torn between this monitor and the Acer XB280HK 4K G-sync monitor, the reviews for the Swift are glowing so far, every single reviewer has nothing but praise for the Swift, as soon as the reviews for the Acer monitor are posted I'll decide which monitor to get, I know the Acer is gonna be only 60Hz, but even with dual titans, I don't think ill be able to drive 4K much higher than that anyways, and actually at this res. the monitor will probably benefit a lot from having g-sync.

Both monitors are going to sell for the same price, so it'll come down to the quality of the TN panel, and the fact that 4K is more future proof than 1440p in my opinion might tip the scale towards the Acer offering... but the Swift sure is an amazing monitor, no doubt about it.

Can't wait to read the reviews for both monitors before I decide which one to get


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 20, 2014)

right because spending 800 dollars on a monitor with limited input choices/functionality makes you so much better than everybody else if I was to spend that much on  monitor I would be getting a 42inch or higher monitor


----------



## Chetkigaming (Aug 20, 2014)

wtf guys, what reason`s behind shitting each other?  gaming monitor is gaming monitor))) it can be 1ms resp time g.m or g-sync gaming monitor, or all at once, who cares? ) every consumer will pay for what he want, so don't mess it up. If Man demanding something, he would went and get it, price is the road.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> right because spending 800 dollars on a monitor with limited input choices/functionality makes you so much better than everybody else if I was to spend that much on  monitor I would be getting a 42inch or higher monitor



Don't know man, 42" is kinda overkill for a desk don't you think? For me 27" is the sweet spot for a desk based rig, specially if you go with multiple monitors, anything bigger than that belongs in a den or a game room IMO


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Whoa... seriously? That's no way to make friends in any forum for sure I tell you
> 
> Anyways.... I'm torn between this monitor and the Acer XB280HK 4K G-sync monitor, the reviews for the Swift are glowing so far, every single reviewer has nothing but praise for the Swift, as soon as the reviews for the Acer monitor are posted I'll decide which monitor to get, I know the Acer is gonna be only 60Hz, but even with dual titans, I don't think ill be able to drive 4K much higher than that anyways, and actually at this res. the monitor will probably benefit a lot from having g-sync.
> 
> ...



I'm really excited for 4k but I think it will be a while before it would be worth getting a 4k monitor.
I'd recommend the ROG Swift. I've gone back and forth on this myself.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2014)

Conti027 said:


> I'm really excited for 4k but I think it will be a while before it would be worth getting a 4k monitor.
> I'd recommend the ROG Swift. I've gone back and forth on this myself.



You recommend the Swift better because of the 144Hz refresh rate as opposed to the 60Hz rate available on most 4K monitors at the moment?

I read the TN panel Asus used for the Swift is superb, Acer will use a TN panel for the XB280HK also, but as far as I know no current interface exists that can drive 4K resolutions faster than 60Hz, I don't know, if I'm gonna invest $800 on a monitor I would prefer something that is a little more future proof....

When I bought my current 1080p monitors ($700 a piece back then) I was certain gaming at 5760x1080 would be enough, but now with all retina displays in cell phones, tablets and laptops I've been seriously spoiled and it actually hurts my eyes to look at my main rig render at such low DPI density 

I'm really interested in your opinion on this matter, please let me know what you think


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah I'd say the 144hz is one of the bigger/biggest reasons. I'm not sure if you've used 120+ hz monitors but as a gamer they feel amazing!!! I describe the feeling as the same feeling you get from going form 30fps to 60fps in a game. I'm sure thats not true for everyone but that is the kind of feeling I got. Just butter smoother...*drowning in drool* Not sure how much of a gamer you are but you can even feel the difference moving the mouse around on your desktop.

I've read the same thing about the TN panel in the Asus ROG Swift. You could read my other post about what I think about TN panels and other panels. (or TL;DR. It doesn't matter much... to a point.)
While I'm excited for 4k its still relatively new to the consumer market and some stuff still needs to be ironed out, like new connection types, DPI scaling and graphics power plus I'd love to have high hz. 4k at 120+ hz.... that will take a while in GPU power alone.
Now with future proofing for a monitor I'm with you. I don't wanna spend a lot of money on something that will/might be out dated soon. The $800 is really steep and I'm a bit iffy on it myself but the thing is with 4K monitors now they will be shit compared to the ones that come out in a year. 4k is still new and a lot more changes will be coming to it and tweaking it to be better.
The pain of being an early adapter.

With DPI density you might just have to check out 2560x1440 in person to see what you think compared to 4k. For me I think I'll be happy a 1440p for a while.
I like high DPI and I think with my next monitor I'd rather have 120+ hz.

AND!! Thank you on being interested on my opinion


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2014)

Conti027 said:


> Yeah I'd say the 144hz is one of the bigger/biggest reasons. I'm not sure if you've used 120+ hz monitors but as a gamer they feel amazing!!! I describe the feeling as the same feeling you get from going form 30fps to 60fps in a game. I'm sure thats not true for everyone but that is the kind of feeling I got. Just butter smoother...*drowning in drool* Not sure how much of a gamer you are but you can even feel the difference moving the mouse around on your desktop.
> 
> I've read the same thing about the TN panel in the Asus ROG Swift. You could read my other post about what I think about TN panels and other panels. (or TL;DR. It doesn't matter much... to a point.)
> While I'm excited for 4k its still relatively new to the consumer market and some stuff still needs to be ironed out, like new connection types, DPI scaling and graphics power plus I'd love to have high hz. 4k at 120+ hz.... that will take a while in GPU power alone.
> ...



Thank you very much for your input, I appreciate it as this has been an ongoing debate in my head since the beginning of this year when both these monitors were announced 

And yes, you're absolutely right in saying that going from 60Hz to 120Hz is an amazing experience, I remember spending a few minutes on my desktop moving windows around mesmerized by the smoothness of it all 

To be honest with you I've never tried a 1440p monitor, Linus says in his review of the Swift that at 27" this is the sweet spot for gaming and desktop rendering, so you might be onto something there, just can't get over the fact that my 5" cell phone utilizes the same resolution as my desktop monitor, and have been sort of thinking that higher resolution just looks better, which, like you said may not be necessarily true 100% of the time 

And I also agree on having a bit of buyer's remorse when being a first time adopter for some technology (happened to me with 3D vision, less than a year after I got my monitors nvidia released an improved second gen revision to their spec  )which is why I'm kinda iffy about being an early adopter of g-sync (you know ver. 2.0 is coming down the road with improvements such as surround support and 0Hz support which might be crucial at 4K+ resolutions).

Well, thank you very much again for your educated opinion, and let's wait and see what happens once reviews for the XB280HQ start popping up, Linus mentioned Acer was sending him a monitor and I'm anxiously awaiting for his opinion on it, I'm pretty sure he will compare it to the Swift once his review airs 

Once again, I appreciate your input, and I guess for now the waiting game will continue


----------



## 64K (Aug 20, 2014)

The only complaint I have for this monitor is the price tag but I am willing to pay $800 for this monitor. Early adopters usually get screwed. I think the people who don't see why anyone would want one have valid points for their opinion. They probably use their desktop for more than just gaming so they value an IPS/PLS panel more. I only use my desktop for gaming and so I base every decision about what goes in my desktop and what  monitor I use from a gaming standpoint. I use my laptop for everything else. 

This monitor isn't for every gamer though. Asus knows that. They make a very nice 1440p PLS monitor too for under $500.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 20, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> Just purchased my Swift from PCnation in Chicago IL.
> 
> $783 Flat free 3day shipping!!!!!
> 
> the wait is almost over!



Holy crap! I'd never pay that much for a TN display.


----------



## 64K (Aug 20, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Holy crap! I'd never pay that much for a TN display.



I've backed out on the ROG Swift purchase. I don't object to paying $800 for a monitor but I just can't stomach being screwed just to be an early adopter. Tomorrow I'm placing an order for an Asus PB278Q 1440p PLS monitor and an EVGA GTX 780 SC with ACX cooler card to drive it for now.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 21, 2014)

64K said:


> I've backed out on the ROG Swift purchase. I don't object to paying $800 for a monitor but I just can't stomach being screwed just to be an early adopter. Tomorrow I'm placing an order for an Asus PB278Q 1440p PLS monitor and an EVGA GTX 780 SC with ACX cooler card to drive it for now.


You already have a 680, why not wait another month?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Holy crap! I'd never pay that much for a TN display.



My thoughts exactly, though I could pay that much for one if it was one of the new 28" Asus or Samsung 4k monitors.


----------



## Champ (Aug 21, 2014)

When you buy these top dollar panels, you have to be willing live with spending this type of money. Hopefully you have a good job becase proper pc gaming almost never has a spending limit. I thought id never spend $620 on a monitor, but I did. If you wasn't faithful in 4K, i'd buy this monitor or the $1000 ultrawide taking people by storm


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2014)

Champ said:


> When you buy these top dollar panels, you have to be willing live with spending this type of money. Hopefully you have a good job becase proper pc gaming almost never has a spending limit. I thought id never spend $620 on a monitor, but I did. If you wasn't faithful in 4K, i'd buy this monitor or the $1000 ultrawide taking people by storm



Its still TN. Old panel tech.


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 21, 2014)

i have this...

http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/prolite-g2773hs-1/

120hz 1080p
£280


----------



## 64K (Aug 21, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> You already have a 680, why not wait another month?



My brain was soaking in Smirnoff vodka when I made that post.
Yes, you are right. It wouldn't make sense to order the GTX 780 right now with the GTX 880 soon to be released but I went ahead and ordered the Asus 1440p PLS monitor.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its still TN. Old panel tech.



And IPS or MVA is somehow new? When will people stop bitching about TN panels eh? Stop throwing high end TN panels in the same bin as the cheap ass TN panels. They aren't similar even a tiny bit.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> And IPS or MVA is somehow new? When will people stop bitching about TN panels eh? Stop throwing high end TN panels in the same bin as the cheap ass TN panels. They aren't similar even a tiny bit.



hehe, because ASUS charge  800$ for this monitor don't mean it's a good TN never mind they suck cheap or not.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Aug 22, 2014)

shitty arguments in a negative thread lol. btw Asus Swift is good, g-sync + 144fps with non-classic gaming resolution from top 2 company (after benq),what means TN panel here is quite decent, and any shitting like in post above is so dumb.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 22, 2014)

So, because you (and others) can't afford it, it sucks? TN panels are still the best you can get in terms of response times. So, if you're a gamer, you won't mind the down sides of TN's. I know i don't, because i think my ASUS VG248QE is awesome.It's basically the same as this Swift, just at 1080p and without G-Sync (which is optional though). It's trillion light years better than the TN i had before.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 23, 2014)

Overclockers.co.uk had 100+ ROG Swifts in stock and they promptly sold out in less that 24 hours. 

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=26791831&postcount=2260

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=26791972&postcount=2263


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2014)

So much for them being "too expensive"...


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 23, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> So much for them being "too expensive"...



Give it 6 months and the ROG Swift will be the next Titan. Buyer's remorse.



64K said:


> Asus PB278Q


\
You won't be disappointed, I've had one for about a year now. Killer monitor. Pretty accurate out of the box but is even better after some calibration. There might be some input lag, but I'm not sure if I'd notice or not on a faster monitor. Color and viewing angle are far, far more important. The only people who should really give a shit about input lag are the ones that make money playing competitive games.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 23, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Give it 6 months and the ROG Swift will be the next Titan. Buyer's remorse.


 
Agreed this can be a nightmare. wasted 800+ bills ...


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 23, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> So much for them being "too expensive"...



There are always going to be a few up in arms about pricing and other nonsense, fact is there is clearly huge demand for it, and a handful of forum warriors here and there changes nothing.


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 23, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> And IPS or MVA is somehow new? When will people stop bitching about TN panels eh? Stop throwing high end TN panels in the same bin as the cheap ass TN panels. They aren't similar even a tiny bit.



Then have a look at this picture, yes amazing angles for a 800€ LCD, not to mention frickin driver issues with g-sync, plug and play is just a myth with this monitor.






;P


----------



## X71200 (Aug 23, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> fact is there is clearly huge demand for it



There's a huge demand for some Apple products too, you know.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Then have a look at this picture, yes amazing angles for a 800€ LCD, not to mention frickin driver issues with g-sync, plug and play is just a myth with this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you so often look a the screen from such ridiculous angles while gaming? When will people get it that this is NOT a monitor for professional photgraphers, but a gaming monitor which also works perfectly fine for home image/video editing and photo or video watching. It's main point is minimal input lag with absolutely sharp image while picture is in motion. I don't give a flying fart if image is slightly brighter from the side. I always look at it directly at 90° angle. Like 99% of other gamers. So stop bitching about friggin angles already will ya? We know it's a TN panel with limited viewing angles and we don't care about it.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 23, 2014)

X71200 said:


> There's a huge demand for some Apple products too, you know.



And they are also expensive, wonders never cease eh?


----------



## X71200 (Aug 23, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> And they are also expensive, wonders never cease eh?



Yeah, because expensive certainly means great and Apple certainly makes excellent products.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 23, 2014)

X71200 said:


> Yeah, because expensive certainly means great and Apple certainly makes excellent products.



Like i said, wonders never cease.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 23, 2014)

So much negativity in this thread... Like others mentioned, what's the importance of viewing angles and accurate color reproduction (which this 8bit TN panel has if anyone cared to read the reviews) if you're gonna be gaming with the screen smack in the center of your point of view?

And all this talk of his monitor being so expensive and a waste of money... If you think you can find a monitor for a lower price that better suits your needs, then the more power to you, why crow on people who actually care about getting the absolute best gaming experience out there at the moment?

I understand a lot of people are just expressing their opinion, but to be honest with you, the thread is about the availability of the monitor in the US; and with all due respect to the OP, the monitor is not even in stock anywhere, JJ already said the monitor will be available for sale at all major retailers in the US on Aug 26; for all your excitement, opening a new thread for a preorder that will ship to you in two weeks does not availability make....

So to all haters out there, please just move along, you have no business in this thread, let's just keep it focus on actual availability and prices please.


----------



## Kronvict (Aug 24, 2014)

Just got mine from my local frys in Las Vegas yesterday. I love it!!!!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2014)

Can anyone of you guys please check this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asus-gameplus-crosshair-not-centered-monitor.204433/

You also have the GamePlus option there, can you check if your crosshair is actually aligned with the in-game one. It seems that my VG248QE has this feature badly designed as it's not realyl centered properly. Just want to find out if it's on all ASUS monitors or just on mine.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 24, 2014)

Could be that the crosshair isn't centered in the game. I think I read in a review that the crosshair can be adjusted some via the OSD.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Because you so often look a the screen from such ridiculous angles while gaming? When will people get it that this is NOT a monitor for professional photgraphers, but a gaming monitor which also works perfectly fine for home image/video editing and photo or video watching. It's main point is minimal input lag with absolutely sharp image while picture is in motion. I don't give a flying fart if image is slightly brighter from the side. I always look at it directly at 90° angle. Like 99% of other gamers. So stop bitching about friggin angles already will ya? We know it's a TN panel with limited viewing angles and we don't care about it.



Yes, i personally can be other than what reasons i could be there is all so my Track IR that requires head moment.

There is billions of people of course they going to sell, and anyway as i all so said good on those buying it as it will make it cheaper later on at more reasonable pricing.

We all just have different requirements as it be really boring if we all wanted the same now huh.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Could be that the crosshair isn't centered in the game. I think I read in a review that the crosshair can be adjusted some via the OSD.



No, i've made a screenshot and counted pixels and the ingame crosshairs were ok. Same number of pixels on both sides. But the on-screen one is shifted to one side a bit.



AsRock said:


> Yes, i personally can be other than what reasons i could be there is all so my Track IR that requires head moment.
> 
> There is billions of people of course they going to sell, and anyway as i all so said good on those buying it as it will make it cheaper later on at more reasonable pricing.
> 
> We all just have different requirements as it be really boring if we all wanted the same now huh.



Well, i can move my head from one edge to another (at 90° angle to the screen) and colors hardly change. Certainly not enough to ever notice during intense gaming or even when calmly staring at a RTS game where not much is happening). There is no way you'd ever move your head around more, because that would be just straight awkward during any kind of gaming. Just rotating my head does nothing to colors.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2014)

HEHE i guess you never owned a TIR,  it depends as if you set it up really sentive over time you will give your self a bad neck as you would have to keep your head so still plus the fact it make it unrealistic by doing so.

It was another reason i went with a 40" screen never mind making all my games so  much more immersive


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2014)

I've actually tried playing with a 42" Philips. I agree with immersion as you feel like you're actually in the game (basically at less than 1m all i could see was in-game image), but not at 1080p. 4K is a must then, because the image looked really bad. But at 4K, you need dual cards to get half playable framerate. Which is just too expensive for me. I'm sticking with my rule of always having just 1 card.


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a TrackIR and have zero problem with color shift when using it on my TN monitor.


Also glad to see it at Frys already. I know where I'm going soon 
and regards to price. I would be nice if it wasn't over $600. 
With seeing how well this monitor is doing I'm sure we will see another version next year and it will probably have HDMI 2.0


----------



## Relayer (Aug 25, 2014)

AsRock said:


> it is inadequate for 800$ there should be no viewing issue.


nVidia's involved. That's enough to justify the price and overlook any shortcomings for some.


----------



## Relayer (Aug 25, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Yes, i personally can be other than what reasons i could be there is all so my Track IR that requires head moment.
> 
> There is billions of people of course they going to sell, and anyway as i all so said good on those buying it as it will make it cheaper later on at more reasonable pricing.
> 
> We all just have different requirements as it be really boring if we all wanted the same now huh.


No! You will either love it and pay homage or you will be ridiculed and looked down upon as a pauper!!! /sarc


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2014)

Conti027 said:


> I have a TrackIR and have zero problem with color shift when using it on my TN monitor.
> 
> 
> Also glad to see it at Frys already. I know where I'm going soon
> ...



If its 4k ill get one.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 25, 2014)

Relayer said:


> No! You will either love it and pay homage or you will be ridiculed and looked down upon as a pauper!!! /sarc



This is why I picked my avatar for this forum.


----------



## 64K (Aug 25, 2014)

We're about 3 years away from a 4K G-Sync panel at a reasonable price and a single GPU capable of driving it imo. Assuming 4K does catch on. This is a tech enthusiast site so there are members here with a 4K panel but I don't know anyone personally that has a 4K panel or any interest in it. Most people that I've mentioned it to haven't even heard of it.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think we're that far. There are already sub-$1,000 4k TN panels. I'd say the true next generation we'll see cards able to drive 4K. Maybe not 60FPS. Besides, by then Freesync will actually be on monitors. Then it will be seen whether Gsync's improvement over it will be worth the extra cost, or if it'll become the next PhysX. Something Nvidia subsidizes companies to add to their monitors.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2014)

64K said:


> We're about 3 years away from a 4K G-Sync panel at a reasonable price and a single GPU capable of driving it imo. Assuming 4K does catch on. This is a tech enthusiast site so there are members here with a 4K panel but I don't know anyone personally that has a 4K panel or any interest in it. Most people that I've mentioned it to haven't even heard of it.



I'm not to worried about single gpu being able to drive it. I have nothing against multi gpu setups.


----------



## Kronvict (Aug 26, 2014)

In stock on newegg GOGOGO!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 26, 2014)

Kronvict said:


> In stock on newegg GOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


Out of Stock.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 26, 2014)

Like Overclockers they are selling out instantly.


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll wait for a more saturated market.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 27, 2014)

So I checked at newegg for stock early today and someone must have canceled his order because I was able to get one Swift in my shopping cart, I pulled the trigger, should be getting mine in a couple of days 

Can't wait to actually try G-sync in person and finally give my Titans a workout at 144Hz and 1440p, I am still interested in the Acer 4K monitor and might get one once it's released, will let you guys know how they compare if I get the chance


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 27, 2014)

Your going to have to let me know what you think of it!! 
I'll be stopping by the Nvidia booth at PAX this weekend. I'm hoping they will have one.
Wont be the best environment to check it out in but oh well.


----------



## Recus (Aug 29, 2014)

> Our FreeSync gaming monitors will be $80 to $100 cheaper than Nvidia's G-Sync



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=884753


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 29, 2014)

best damn monitor I've ever owned!

Gsync\SLI 2560x1440  ROCKS!!!

in total Gsync bliss. The wait was totally worth it!


----------



## Champ (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice setup. Glad you're enjoying.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Champ said:


> Very nice setup. Glad you're enjoying.



Thanks man! I love this damn monitor!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Aug 29, 2014)

Hoping to snag one of these next time they are in stock. Have some extra cash now that Haswell-E is unimpressive


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yah If I were say on X58 I'd def jump on to X99 but since DDR4 is the only thing changing from my current X79 platform and I'm def not forking $1000 for a 8 core CPU I'm going to wait until we get to around 10cores on the xx30k model chips.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Aug 30, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> So I checked at newegg for stock early today and someone must have canceled his order because I was able to get one Swift in my shopping cart, I pulled the trigger, should be getting mine in a couple of days
> 
> Can't wait to actually try G-sync in person and finally give my Titans a workout at 144Hz and 1440p, I am still interested in the Acer 4K monitor and might get one once it's released, will let you guys know how they compare if I get the chance


let me say this man.

Running SLI titans @ 2560x1440p puts them to the test. We're a long way off in GPU/4k balance of power. It's going to be a while before GPU's catch up and have what it takes to run 4k properly.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 1, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> let me say this man.
> 
> Running SLI titans @ 2560x1440p puts them to the test. We're a long way off in GPU/4k balance of power. It's going to be a while before GPU's catch up and have what it takes to run 4k properly.



Thanks for your reply, I guess we have to wait for the 980 to be able to comfortably play at 4K 

Did you get your monitor already? With the holiday here in the US I won't get mine until Tuesday


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think a single 980 serious will be enough for 4k. If 3-4way SLI titans run 4k like shit I really don't think the next gen cards will be able to either. It's going to be a while.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Sep 1, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Can anyone of you guys please check this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asus-gameplus-crosshair-not-centered-monitor.204433/
> 
> You also have the GamePlus option there, can you check if your crosshair is actually aligned with the in-game one. It seems that my VG248QE has this feature badly designed as it's not realyl centered properly. Just want to find out if it's on all ASUS monitors or just on mine.



I get so damn lost in that menu/UI  that setting is a pain in the ass to turn off and needs to be refined if they do a firmware update. I can say the cross hair is aligned with the in game cross hair. now as far as being able to turn that cross hair off...good luck.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it in stock anywhere else right now?


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Sep 2, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for your reply, I guess we have to wait for the 980 to be able to comfortably play at 4K
> 
> Did you get your monitor already? With the holiday here in the US I won't get mine until Tuesday


 yep! picked it up last Thursday from Fry's

thee best monitor gaming monitor I've every used. Gsync and 2560x1440 are a must to play games smooth and tear free.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 3, 2014)

I got my monitor yesterday, but I was too freaking tired after work to even open the box  







I'll try it tonight and let you guys know how it goes


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Sep 3, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I got my monitor yesterday, but I was too freaking tired after work to even open the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! you're going to love it! trust me!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 3, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Is it in stock anywhere else right now?



Um, anyone? online even a chance or is this just an in store only find?


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Sep 3, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Um, anyone? online even a chance or is this just an in store only find?



I walked into Fry's electronics in Southern Cal. and bought mine. I had pre-ordered from PCnation in IL but cancelled after speaking with their rep. about availability.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> I walked into Fry's electronics in Southern Cal. and bought mine. I had pre-ordered from PCnation in IL but cancelled after speaking with their rep. about availability.


Does Fry's ship to KS? 
Anyone else?


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Sep 3, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Does Fry's ship to KS?
> Anyone else?


they only ship store to store depending on how far the stores are from each other. My purchase was a store transfer.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 4, 2014)

I believe Fry's Electronics ships to home addresses.
Nice set up Hitman_Actual.
So there wasn't a Nvidia booth at PAX this year but luckily the Intel booth was big this year and they had a few hiding in the mix.
Checking it out it seems the black levels still aren't as good as I like them (since I like them a little crushed) but it wasn't the best place to check it out and I didn't have my test samples I use.
I really wish they had more options on the monitor like the BenQ ones do (Gamma, Saturation, Black eQualizer and etc.)


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Conti027 said:


> I believe Fry's Electronics ships to home addresses.
> Nice set up Hitman_Actual.
> So there wasn't a Nvidia booth at PAX this year but luckily the Intel booth was big this year and they had a few hiding in the mix.
> Checking it out it seems the black levels still aren't as good as I like them (since I like them a little crushed) but it wasn't the best place to check it out and I didn't have my test samples I use.
> I really wish they had more options on the monitor like the BenQ ones do (Gamma, Saturation, Black eQualizer and etc.)




Thank you man!

I can't say enough about this monitor.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 6, 2014)

Amazon shows back in stock at the end of September, anyone know if Newegg is the same timeframe?


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah I saw ~9/20 on a lot of sites. Though most had already sold what they had coming in on that.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 7, 2014)

I got my Asus ROG Swift on Tuesday, but had not had the chance to play with it until today:


























G-Sync has to be experienced in person to really understand how much of a game changer this technology is, I am a believer now, and this monitor truly deserves all the praise it gets from all review sites, I hope you guys like the pics


----------



## HammerON (Sep 7, 2014)

If I didn't have my Dell 30" I would consider this one while waiting for 4K monitors to mature and come down in price.


----------



## Kronvict (Sep 11, 2014)

If you have a FRY's near you they seem to be in stock at some stores today. Check the website for local availability.

http://www.frys.com/product/8237286?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 19, 2014)

I just ordered mine from NCIXUS.com 
It only showed one available for shipping but multiple in stock/being delivered. Also, I used their Price Match tool to match ShopBLT.com and knocked off $20. 

NCIXUS:
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=100910

ShopBLT:
http://www.shopblt.com/item/asus-27in-2560x1440p-144hz-rr-g/asus_pg278q.html#Availability


Will post pics when it gets in!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well had to cancel my NCIXUS order, no stock and no pre-order option. 

Whats this!!!








Aww crap...








PSYCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








AHHHH YES!!!!  Microcenter has started stocking these bad boys.  Only about 1 in every two weeks come in, heck I think this was the only one this month!


----------



## Lubna (Sep 27, 2014)

Mine arrives on Wednesday 
But I'm not American, I'm Spanish


----------

